# I'm being blackmailed by my fiance's brother and it's ruining my life. Need help!



## lespaul (Dec 2, 2015)

My fiance is from the Netherlands but we live here in the US. We've been dating for 2 years and I proposed to her this past summer. We haven't set a date but she was adamant about taking a trip back home so I could meet her parents and make everything official. We visited her family for Thanksgiving and I met her entire family. I felt at home meeting her father, mother, brother, and all her friends. There was one day where she wanted to take her mother shopping so she wanted me to spend time with her brother to get to know him. This is where things went south. I was over his house with 4 of his friends. He told me that it is their tradition that if a man wants to marry into the family, he must sleep with the sister of the bride. Since my fiance doesn't have any sisters, he said that I needed to give him and his friends oral sex so they could give their blessing. This whole ordeal seemed very wrong to me at the time but I was confused since I was being pressured. These guys kept trying to convince me that I needed to do this to get their blessing or else, their parents would not accept me. I started to think how my fiance said that she wanted me to spend time with her brother so I figured that she knew this would happen and she set the whole thing up. I ended up giving her brother as well as 3 of his friends oral sex there at the house. Once of them was adamant about having sex with me but I told him I would not do that. So anyway, I finished what I needed to and everyone seemed happy. I didn't mention any of this to my fiance and although I tried to throw hints about what happened, she didn't say anything which led me to believe that she didn't want to know.

So now I'm back in the US and her brother has been asking me when is the next time we will come and how I will need to do this again to him. I started to ask around and do some research and come to find out, this is not a tradition at all! This was all a hoax and I was at the center of it! I felt so humiliated and I can't believe I was this stupid. I told him to leave me the hell alone and that I will beat his ass if he ever comes at me again like that. So after this, he starts sending me photos of what I did during my last trip. He also has said that he will send these same photos to his sister (my fiance) as well as all the friends on my friendlist. He has already befriended a few people from my friendlist. So now I don't know what to do because I feel like such an idiot and I'm afraid to tell my fiance about this. I have nothing against gays but I am not gay. Maybe he is bluffing and won't show his sister the pictures but how can I know? I don't know if I should go along with this to save my marriage or should I just come clean to her now and hope that she forgives me? We plan to have 2 ceremonies. One here in the US and another back in the Netherlands. He says he wants to see me then and I don't know what to do. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

If this story is legit im sorry for your pain. You have no choice but to come clean. A bit of heartache now will nullify a lifetime of blackmail from the brother


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Ckone1800 (Jul 13, 2015)

Regardless of tradition, and if this story is legit, why would you go through with that anyway? 

Will the family prevent marriage if you refuse to ****-goggle? If so, congrats for steering clear of a very poor family experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Sigh, in what Dutch city did you celebrate Thanksgiving with gay sex? :slap:


----------



## lespaul (Dec 2, 2015)

Sports Fan said:


> If this story is legit im sorry for your pain. You have no choice but to come clean. A bit of heartache now will nullify a lifetime of blackmail from the brother


I may have to do this but dam it will hurt so bad. I guess it's better she hear it from me rather than him but I just wish there was another way.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Which city?


----------



## lespaul (Dec 2, 2015)

Personal said:


> Sigh, in what Dutch city did you celebrate Thanksgiving with gay sex? :slap:


They don't celebrate that there but it was our holiday here so we got time off to go.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

lespaul said:


> They don't celebrate that there but it was our holiday here so we got time off to go.


Well they do celebrate it in Leiden, South Holland.


----------



## lespaul (Dec 2, 2015)

Personal said:


> Which city?


I will not say simply because it is irrelevant to what happened.


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

C'mon MODS, you know what to do.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Since the Netherlands was the first country to legalise same-sex marriage, I think you ought to dump your fiancé and marry her brother.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

lespaul said:


> I will not say simply because it is irrelevant to what happened.


What's not irrelevant is that you want to marry this woman when you're clearly a ****. What may both shock and please you is her brother and his buddies are gay also or they wouldn't have let you be the recipient of the male on male gang bang. The only thing left for you to do is admit your, the bro, and his friends' activity to the girl and give her a chance to find a man.
Based on your story, it should be an easy "official" transition from the sister to the brother.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Whaaat???!!?? 

It's a tradition to what? Oh come on.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

This is the stupidest, most obvious troll of a BS story I've read in here.
Are you people actually believing this guy thought it was a tradition to blow the bros?
Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Wait, it's a tradition that he must sleep with the sister of the fiancé?
Would that not be his sister also?
This is just too ridiculous.

I'm bored with the stupidity of the whole "story"...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Oh you fell for the ol hole in the bottom of the popcorn bucket trick, you silly goose


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Evinrude58 said:


> This is the stupidest, most obvious troll of a BS story I've read in here.
> Are you people actually believing this guy thought it was a tradition to blow the bros?
> Lol


There is no one participating in this discussion who thinks any of this is true.


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

Are you for real or a troll?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

The police should have been called in by now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

The Mod police anyway -_-

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Who would have thought?


----------



## SasZ79 (Mar 14, 2015)

Bull**** this Throll is funny.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Jasel said:


> The Mod police anyway -_-
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


The Mod Squad?


----------



## deg20 (Apr 10, 2015)

For those of you that believe this, P.M. me...

I own a big tower in Seattle that's sharp on the top...it's for sale

I also own a big curvy art deco piece in St. Louis I'm getting rid of, and I'll throw in an old but attractive statue of a lady holding a torch in New York that you can put in your front yard...make me an offer on all 3!


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

Put down the bong and get back to studying.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)




----------

